
Show HN: User Onboarding as a Service - andreigaspar
https://boardme.io/
======
andreigaspar
Hi OP here,

We are getting close to the official launch with boardme, feel free to let me
know your thoughts or drop me a message if you have any questions.

You can follow the development process on LinkedIn if you're interested
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/boardme](https://www.linkedin.com/company/boardme)

Cheers

------
brainless
Hey this looks nice. I will try it out and congrats on shipping. I am building
an open source product which has on boarding as a use case, but it will
probably be less featured.

Cheers!

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey thanks! Sounds great :)

------
jaymeh13
Building on-boarding for every app is a huge pain. I wish I discovered this ~3
months ago.

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey, I know exactly what you mean. That pain was the motivating factor behind
building boardme.

